# what kind of cell phone do you have??



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey folks, I'm in need of a new phone. We have at&t and I've had a razor for a couple of yrs. I'm kind of over it. Mostly cause the darn thing is so slick I drop it daily. That, and it's pink and my mom got the same one a few months ago, lol. And I hate having the same phone as her 
I ordered some samsung slide thingy and the first one didn't work. Got the new one yesterday and I think I just don't care for it. 
Dh got a blackberry and tried to convince me to do the same. But, I didn't see the point. 

Anyone love their cell phone and wanna share what it is?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

*What do you want your phone to do?*

I have a blackberry and I love it!!! However I wanted a phone that had a planner, because I was tired of carrying a huge paper planner with me. I also love the fact that I can receive e-mails on the road and I have downladed about 80 songs to listen to when I am out for a walk. The pics of the kids and fur kids are on my phone as well.

So what do you want your phone to do?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I loooove my LG Voyager! The price is coming down since I bought it, and will probably drop a bit more in the near future, but it's a fabulous phone and internet browser. When I'm waiting for appointments or away from home, I can log in very easily or use my Instant Messenger. It's a little difficult to reply to emails at times, but that's because of the way Yahoo and Comcast have their online browsers set up.

Cheryl has a good point. You should specify what you want it to do. I haven't liked any phones that I used as a planner because they weren't as powerful as my Palm was. I still prefer to carry my Palm separately because it is much more intuitive than my last cell/PDA combo.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What do you use your phone for? If it's only as a phone, there's no reason to get a blackberry or a smart phone. If you want it for going online, e-mail, calendar, etc. then I would suggest a smart phone. The best one I think out there is the iPhone, personally. I gave FH one for Christmas and he just LOVES it. If you just want a phone that's mostly used just as a phone, I'm personally a fan of Motorolla. They tend to make great phones. You don't have to get a razor either. I used to have the older version of this phone and it was one of the best phones I ever had.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

See, I don't need all that. Dh did. He wanted to ditch his pda and just have one thing. 

One feature I'd love to have....
something that can bounce, LOL. I swear, I drop that thing allllll the time. Or, I ask a kid to get it off the table, and THEY drop it. I need something pretty durable. 
I don't have a lot of use for the music options, cause I'm cheap. I won't pay to download or whatever it is you have to do to get it on there. Besides, if it's not Barney or Kid's Bop, I usually don't listen to anything 

I would love to be able to store pics on a phone, though. That's a nice option. And I take a lot with my phone when out with my kids, and need to get a quick pic to send to their aunt or daddy at work. They're usually really bad off my razor.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

oops, the above was in response to cheryl about not needing a day planner and email options. forgot to quote


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, I think you would like the phone I linked to in the post above. I swear I dropped mine at least 10 times and I had it for 2 years and it never broke down (I just wanted to upgrade to a smart phone).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Make sure you get something that has a good protective cover - or at least an insurance plan to replace your phone if you do drop it, since you already know you are prone to that. Also, find out how you can backup your contacts & other info. That's the worst part about dropping it - losing the content.

My Voyager has a cool silicone cover that is easy to grip. It isn't very attractive, but it's so functional that I will hopefully never drop it. A good cover or protector is a must for us!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Kimberly, love the voyager, hate the price, lol. Did I mention I'm cheap?????


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you sign up with Verizon and get a 2-year contract, it's even cheaper! Ha ha!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Lina, I do like that one and the price is good. Since we're getting a new contract, I won't have to pay full price anyways.
It's similiar to one my parents had a couple yrs, and it just felt good, kwim? The razor still feels funny to me. Too delicate.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Every company seems to be getting so complicated in making their products so advanced and multi-functional, but my favorite simple phone was an LG model. I've always had great luck with the LG products.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, I know exactly what you mean. It really was a SOLID phone. FH had a razor before I gave him the iPhone and I always felt like it would be SO easy to break since it felt flimsy whereas my Motorolla felt like it was unbreakable.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, you mean the Razor was flimsy (not the iPhone), right?
My daughter has a Razor and she is going to have to replace it soon. I noticed that one button has fallen off and the whole thing is looking rather worn. Granted, being a college student, she seems to live on it when she's out of class, so it has held up well, but it does seem delicate next to mine.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, yes I mean the razor. The iPhone is actually surprisingly sturdy. I mean I guess not too surprising since iPods are pretty sturdy, but it's a nice size and has a nice weight. I like to FEEL a phone in my hand, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Kimberly, that sounds like my phone. I'm missing the middle thingy, that cushions the whole thing a bit when closed. So now my screen is jacked up. All the finish is messed up. And my make up has ruined it. The slider one I've got doesn't have that problem, but I still don't care for how cheap it seems.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have the phone for you Tritia: the Sonim XP1. Here is a review on the phone: http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/sonim-xp1-yellow-unlocked/4505-6454_7-32890530.html

Apparently you can throw this phone without it breaking.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I have the phone for you Tritia: the Sonim XP1. Here is a review on the phone: http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/sonim-xp1-yellow-unlocked/4505-6454_7-32890530.html
> 
> Apparently you can throw this phone without it breaking.


Well, I HAVE been known to throw my phone. But, that was just once..and dh managed to duck :biggrin1:

That doesn't appear to be one I could get through at&t  Otherwise, it looks like a good option.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, I'm sure you don't want an iPhone, at least that's what I think from your previous posts, but if you or anyone else is wanting to buy one, I suggest waiting until June/July. That's when the next generation of iPhone is slated to come out and it will probably be worth the wait. I'll be getting one when the second gen comes out - they are always better than the first, anyway.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I LOVE my iPhone! I didn't think I'd use all the features on it, but I really do...and now that I have them, it would be really hard to live without them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm very into this thread Tritia, as I have been keeping my Kyocera Palm phone alive for 7 years now. And it is really on it's last legs. I need one with a planner, but I don't need all the other stuff. But still, I think I will probably get an iphone because we are mac-centric at work and I would be able to sync to my work schedule as well. I guess I will be able to check out the forum from the road if I do.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, if you will be getting an iPhone, read my above post. If you can hold out a little longer, I think it will be worth it.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a cheap little Nokia 6103 that works great and has for almost two years. I've always had Nokia phones actually, because I just wanted a basic phone and didn't want to spend much money. I also go for a long battery life and Nokias tend to have that. All of my phones have been great and held up well (in spite of being frequently dropped). The only one that actually quit working was the first one I had that I ran over with the car after it fell out of my purse in the garage. I don't blame the phone for that. 
That said, I would really love to have an iPhone, but I won't switch to AT&T to get it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info Lina, I am really trying to keep my phone alive til then.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree on waiting on the iPhone, not only are they comming out with a second generation one soon, they are supposed to coming out with their own network. I heard that they can run a little slow on the network they use now. I should say slower than the iPhone could go.

I too admit to throwing a phone once (very hard) and was amazed when I picked it up and put back on the battery case it worked! I just recently got the LG Rumor cause my son really wanted one and they were buy one get one free through sprint. Since I am always buying two I try to go with any deals. It's nice though if you like to text. My mom got the Treo made by Palm cause the sales man said it's the most user friendly of the PDAs. I haven't talked to her to find out how much she likes it yet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have two, a Blackjack 2 (ATT) and a Blackberry. The Blackjack has 3G so it's much faster accessing the internet. The Blackberry is great for everything else.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, I have a Blackjack too but I'm getting SO sick of it. I've had it for 9 months and recently it hasn't stopped shutting down on me and I have had to physically remove the battery about five times before it starts back up. I wouldn't buy it again and can't wait until the 2nd gen iPhone comes out so I can get it.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I've heard bad things about the battery life on the blackjack. And just not good reviews in general.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, when it came out the reviews were great, now I think is when the problems are cropping up so the reviews are not so great anymore. I can attest to that for sure!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

We just got iphones and LOVE them!
xxoox


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tritia, I have a Motorola Krazr:

http://www.statecollege.com/thecommstation/Phone/motokrazrred.gif

but if you didn't like the Razor, you probably won't like this one either. I like it because it is very slim and fits in my back pocket easily. When it is in my purse, I can't hear it.

My friend got an iPhone, dropped it 2' above the sidewalk and the entire screen cracked. He got quotes like $200 to replace just the screen - crazy!

I agree that the LG phones are excellent, especially in terms of sound quality. But when I upgraded, the new LG phones just looked to MANLY to me. I admit I went for form over function...

In the early days, I had Nokia phones, but the battery always popped out and the phone would be dead. Drove me nuts.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Lina, I;m holding out for the new iphones as well. They are supposed to have a wireless thing on them that makes the internet much faster. I currently have a razor and it has held up surprisingly well. I've dropped it a zillion times and it still works great! :biggrin1:


----------

